# Bear Skull



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Finally got the bear skull back yesterday. Really took quite some time!

I never got the report back from DNR about my bear. I knew it was a really old sow. They didn't know for sure at the taxidermist, but estimated she was 20 years old. You can see her teeth are really worn down.

If that's true, this was a great bear to harvest! 

Cool bear! Can't wait for the rug to get done... If it ever does!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

20 years old? Wow! That ol' girl was circling the drain for sure.

That's about a perfect job on the skull. Looks great.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That skull looks awesome! Do you mind sharing who did it for you?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Big Stuff Taxidermy in Tooele did it. 

They send them away now to someone who uses the beetles though so I am really not quite sure who ultimately did it.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations! 
wish I could still bag a 20 yr old......


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

35whelen said:


> Awesome! Congratulations!
> wish I could still bag a 20 yr old......


Who says money can't buy happiness. (At least temporarily...)


----------

